# MC2 Settings



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

H guys

Will be getting my MC2 brand new (paid £110 hopefully dont regret paying £20 extra for new one!) on Friday and I was wondering if anyone knows of a base setting for espresso on a Gaggia Classic? I know the grind depends on bean freshness and type but anyone got a average?

I will be using some taylors beans to test it out as dont want to waste my fresh beans!

Thanks


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

nekromantik said:


> I will be using some taylors beans to test it out as dont want to waste my fresh beans


it will dial in very differently using Taylors instead of fresh beans. OK for starting to break-in the grinder if you are prepared to waste enough beans.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

ronsil said:


> it will dial in very differently using Taylors instead of fresh beans. OK for starting to break-in the grinder if you are prepared to waste enough beans.


Yeah dont really want to use my fresh beans to dial it in really.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There is a difference between bean types.

Ideally dial in with the beans you intend to drink otherwise you will still need to fine-tune


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> There is a difference between bean types.
> 
> Ideally dial in with the beans you intend to drink otherwise you will still need to fine-tune


Ok.

So is it impossible for someone to give me a average espresso grind setting for extract original beans for example?

At the moment I am trying out different beans so its going to be awkward!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Before you start remove the hopper, squeeze the plastic cover near the adjuster knob and lift off.Remove the two screws holding the worm adjuster.

Gently screw down the top burr until it touches the lower one, wind it back about 90 degrees, replace worm drive.( you can put a coloured pencil mark on the edge of the top burr and on the worm drive as a future reference point) Replace cover ,fit hopper put in beans.Ignore the markings on the hopper.

You can mark the adjuster knob with a touch of (TIPPEX)/correcting fluid) you then have a reference for number of turns finer or coarser.This should put you close for ESPRESSO


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> Before you start remove the hopper, squeeze the plastic cover near the adjuster knob and lift off.Remove the two screws holding the worm adjuster.
> 
> Gently screw down the top burr until it touches the lower one, wind it back about 90 degrees, replace worm drive.( you can put a coloured pencil mark on the edge of the top burr and on the worm drive as a future reference point) Replace cover ,fit hopper put in beans.Ignore the markings on the hopper.
> 
> You can mark the adjuster knob with a touch of (TIPPEX)/correcting fluid) you then have a reference for number of turns finer or coarser.This should put you close for ESPRESSO


thanks

not heard many people needing to adjust the burrs for this grinder as its meant to be very good for espresso for the price.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is good for espresso for the price,It is just that it may not be set for espresso when you get it.The information I gave was to put you in the right "ball park" I have found different beans and weather conditions can make quite a difference to the settings. It is NOT recommended to adjust with the M/ch running as recommended for other M/chs as they can lock up and burn out the motor. Happy Donkey state this on there site as they will not replace M/chs damaged by this.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> It is good for espresso for the price,It is just that it may not be set for espresso when you get it.The information I gave was to put you in the right "ball park" I have found different beans and weather conditions can make quite a difference to the settings. It is NOT recommended to adjust with the M/ch running as recommended for other M/chs as they can lock up and burn out the motor. Happy Donkey state this on there site as they will not replace M/chs damaged by this.


Ok

Thanks for the tips.

Will report back on this thread once I got settings dialled in.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

If I want to go finer do I need to empty the hopper and adjust and then grind a bit to get rid of old coffee?


----------

